# Fuck Laugh Tracks.



## Rabbid4240 (Jul 12, 2018)

Seriously, I get this shit everywhere. Especially on Nickelodeon. "I have to pee." BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!!! Someone gets hit in the head, BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!!! Fucking hilarious. You see, they're using these laugh tracks to make you think the show is funny when it's obviously not. I haven't seen one good sitcom on Nickelodeon since iCarly, and that was made in 2007 when laugh tracks weren't that often. Now these things happen every. 2. fucking. seconds. What's really creepy, is that during laugh tracks, absolutely nothing happens. The actors just stand there until it ends. It's just so annoying, let me watch my goddamn show. I'll laugh whenever I want.


----------



## Plstic (Jul 13, 2018)

Yeah it's gotten really out of hand. I realized today that The Big Bang Theory has been on TV for more than 10 years, jesus christ.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 13, 2018)

Laugh tracks are essential. I wouldn't know when to laugh without them.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 13, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Laugh tracks are essential. I wouldn't know when to laugh without them.


Without them, shows become awkward and cringeworthy.

Typical example.


----------



## Chary (Jul 13, 2018)

It's padding, as well. The pauses the actors need to make for a laugh track fills airtime. Plus it's an insult to the viewer's intelligence in every level.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 13, 2018)

Chary said:


> It's padding, as well. The pauses the actors need to make for a laugh track fills airtime. Plus it's an insult to the viewer's intelligence in every level.


Exactly.
Legitimately funny stuff won't need a laugh track at all.
You only really hear them when jokes are forced.
Knowing that laughter is contagious, it tricks us into believing the "joke" was funny, when in reality, it isn't any more than some dumb statement your dad could have made on something trending.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 13, 2018)

I Love Lucy was funny and it had laugh tracks.


----------



## Chary (Jul 13, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I Love Lucy was funny and it had laugh tracks.


I was thinking about that when my mind came to shows with laugh tracks. Honestly that show is timeless.


----------



## Hoppy (Jul 13, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Without them, shows become awkward and cringeworthy.
> 
> Typical example.



Geez, that was...painful. I usually stop hearing the laugh track almost entirely after I start watching a show with it for a few minutes, it's kinda grown on me I guess


----------



## SG854 (Jul 13, 2018)

Chary said:


> I was thinking about that when my mind came to shows with laugh tracks. Honestly that show is timeless.


This scene is hilarious. They had to translate from French, to German, to Spanish, then to English.

I think a lot of show took the laugh tracks from I Love Lucy, tbh.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 13, 2018)

I thought most shows was filmed in front of a live studio audience.


----------



## Chary (Jul 13, 2018)

SG854 said:


> This scene is hilarious. They had to translate from French, to German, to Spanish, then to English.
> 
> I think a lot of show took the laugh tracks from I Love Lucy, tbh.


That, or Honeymooners. Not sure which aired first but iirc that show used the laugh tracks as well.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 13, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Without them, shows become awkward and cringeworthy.
> 
> Typical example.



So basically without them you realize that the show is just bad on it's own. Best example give, Big Bang Theory, which is just not a funny show.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 13, 2018)

Now, shows like The Office, Parks and Rec, etc, don't need canned laughter. Why? IMO, those shows are freaking hilarious on their own.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 13, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Without them, shows become awkward and cringeworthy.
> 
> Typical example.



If I could buy all the seasons of Big Bang Theory on Blu-Ray and turn off the laugh tracks, I would watch every single episode with a sick fascination as I endure the cringe and how truly bad it is. 

I have always kinda wanted to do that.


----------



## Pleng (Jul 13, 2018)

Well they can be handy for a reference point... At least you know when the writers believe something is funny. I struggled through the last season of South Park. Barr a couple of episodes I was was spending more time trying to work out just what exactly the writers thought was funny than I did actually following the stories. At least with a laughter track I'd have been able to go "oh. Well that wasn't funny" and move on


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jul 13, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Without them, shows become awkward and cringeworthy.
> 
> Typical example.



I'm not saying laugh tracks shouldn't exist. I'm saying that they shouldn't be often


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 24, 2018)

Laugh tracks are an ancient form of reaction videos.


----------



## Viri (Jul 24, 2018)

They ruined a lot of old cartoons like Scooby Doo, and the Flintstones. Also ruined TV shows like the Fresh Prince and Seinfeld imo. I fucking can't stand laugh tracks. I don't watch TV anymore really, as I lack cable, and don't give a shit about TV.


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 24, 2018)

Viri said:


> They ruined a lot of old cartoons like Scooby Doo, and the Flintstones. Also ruined TV shows like the Fresh Prince and Seinfeld imo. I fucking can't stand laugh tracks. I don't watch TV anymore really, as I lack cable, and don't give a shit about TV.


Original dub Flinstones had a laugh track? Really??


----------



## DayVeeBoi (Jul 24, 2018)

Laugh tracks are awesome, it's how I can tell not to watch because it isn't funny. Any show that needs to remind you to laugh is obviously shit.


----------



## Xanthe (Jul 24, 2018)

I can't watch [insert any show that has a time of day following the name of the host].

All I fucking hear is the laugh track...


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 24, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> I haven't seen one good sitcom on Nickelodeon since iCarly.


Have you tried watching channels not made for children?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Viri said:


> I don't watch TV anymore really, as I lack cable, and don't give a shit about TV.


I agree with the dont give a shit part, but with the few good shows and this being gbatemp, you know you could get shows in other ways >.>;


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 24, 2018)

Viri said:


> They ruined a lot of old cartoons like Scooby Doo, and the Flintstones. Also ruined TV shows like the Fresh Prince and Seinfeld imo. I fucking can't stand laugh tracks. I don't watch TV anymore really, as I lack cable, and don't give a shit about TV.


Since when does Scooby Doo have a laugh track?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 24, 2018)

Ericthegreat said:


> Have you tried watching channels not made for children?


 I was going to post that. I hardly ever notice laugh tracks if the show is decent. I forget Seinfeld has a laugh track honestly. Married With Children is another good show that also has one. In that show it sometimes added to the comedic timing. The only annoying thing about that show having an audience was the hooting and hollering whenever Kelly Bundy made an entrance.


----------



## Viri (Jul 24, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Since when does Scooby Doo have a laugh track?


Older one did. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ericthegreat said:


> Have you tried watching channels not made for children?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Ofc I do, but I just don't have any interest in getting them. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE said:


> Original dub Flinstones had a laugh track? Really??


http://hanna-barbera.wikia.com/wiki/Laugh_track


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 24, 2018)

DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE said:


> Original dub Flinstones had a laugh track? Really??


I know that the French dub from here has it.


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 24, 2018)

My favorite audience tracks is in Fresh Prince of Bel-Air where the audience goes WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. I think they had a real audience, though. One episode they made a 4th wall joke and the camera zoomed out showing the studio.

 

Oh there was one where Carlton goes around screaming and the audience can be seen. All of the audience and staff can be seen.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 24, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> My favorite audience tracks is in Fresh Prince of Bel-Air where the audience goes WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. I think they had a real audience, though. One episode they made a 4th wall joke and the camera zoomed out showing the studio.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh there was one where Carlton goes around screaming and the audience can be seen. All of the audience and staff can be seen.



That first clip made me laugh. And the 2nd one I had no idea the show was recorded in front of a live audience. I've watched reruns so many times on TV, I missed that episode somehow, or just forgot about it. Been awhile since I've seen it.

That 70 show was another good one that had laugh tracks.


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Subtle Demise said:


> I was going to post that. I hardly ever notice laugh tracks if the show is decent. I forget Seinfeld has a laugh track honestly. Married With Children is another good show that also has one. In that show it sometimes added to the comedic timing. The only annoying thing about that show having an audience was the hooting and hollering whenever Kelly Bundy made an entrance.


The Hootin and hollerin was the funniest part. OOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 24, 2018)

American shows are filled with laugh tracks.
Pretty much all of them aren't good neither.

You people should watch some British telly!
No seriously, it's a hell of a lot better then American comedy.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 24, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> American shows are filled with laugh tracks.
> Pretty much all of them aren't good neither.
> 
> You people should watch some British telly!
> No seriously, it's a hell of a lot better then American comedy.


I challenge your theory that British telly aren't filled with laugh tracks.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 24, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I challenge your theory that British telly aren't filled with laugh tracks.
> 
> *snip*



I never said they aren't.
I only said that British comedy is better then American.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 24, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I never said they aren't.
> I only said that British comedy is better then American.


Then why mention American shows are filled with laugh tracks?
Are you just stating some facts about American shows?


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 24, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Then why mention American shows are filled with laugh tracks?
> Are you just stating some facts about American shows?



Simply cause they are?
Do you feel attacked by it or something?


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 24, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I never said they aren't.
> I only said that British comedy is better then American.


Rowan Atkinson is a great man and comedian, but Mr. Bean is boring. Heroes gave me more laughs than that.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 24, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Simply cause they are?
> Do you feel attacked by it or something?


Uh Huh, Ok, Canadian Shows are also filled with laugh tracks Fun Fact.


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 24, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> American shows are filled with laugh tracks.
> Pretty much all of them aren't good neither.
> 
> You people should watch some British telly!
> No seriously, it's a hell of a lot better then American comedy.


Is Black Adder british? That show is funny as FUCK.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 24, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> Is Black Adder british? That show is funny as FUCK.


Yup its British


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 24, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Uh Huh, Ok, Canadian Shows are also filled with laugh tracks Fun Fact.



Every comedy show has laugh tracks, it's part of the comedy.
However, American ones have an abundance of laughter to the point of things happening in scenes like a normal door opening and hearing the same laugh track you heard 5 seconds ago when the same door has been shut.

In all honesty, I never seen a Canadian comedy show.
Atleast, I don't think I have.



Pluupy said:


> Is Black Adder british? That show is funny as FUCK.



Black Adder is British yes.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 24, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Every comedy show has laugh tracks, it's part of the comedy.
> However, American ones have an abundance of laughter to the point of things happening in scenes like a normal door opening and hearing the same laugh track you heard 5 seconds ago when the same door has been shut.
> 
> In all honesty, I never seen a Canadian comedy show.
> ...


Eh, I havn't done much analyzing to see a difference between British and American Humor. American shows, I do like Curb Your Enthusiasm, The Office US, Arrested Development, Seinfeld. And a few others. Simpsons, Animaniacs and Rick and Morty too if you look at cartoons. Sometimes I don't notice laugh tracks TBH for shows that have them.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 24, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Eh, I havn't done much analyzing to see a difference between British and American Humor. I do like Curb Your Enthusiasm, The Office US, Arrested Development, Seinfeld. And a few others. Simpsons, Animaniacs and Rick and Morty too if you look at cartoons. Sometimes I don't notice laugh tracks TBH.



Hmm, comedy wise, there's little that I like that comes out of the US.
The Office US is one of the last things I seen, didn't know it was considered comedy tho.

Animated shows, King of the Hill all time fav.
Simpsons.. I haven't watched anything after Season 22 I think.
Rick & Morty, meh, the crude animation style puts me off off it and I have no interest in it.
Older animated shows from the 90's and early 00's but animated shows are different imho.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jul 24, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> Married With Children is another good show that also has one



Forgot about that show, thanks for reminding me it existed.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 24, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Hmm, comedy wise, there's little that I like that comes out of the US.
> The Office US is one of the last things I seen, didn't know it was considered comedy tho.
> 
> Animated shows, King of the Hill all time fav.
> ...


South Park has cruder animation but thats its signature style. 
King of the Hill is hilarious. One of my favorites. The parody of American's is funny. 

Make a thread to see if people think American or British comedy is better?


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 24, 2018)

SG854 said:


> South Park has cruder animation but thats its signature style.
> King of the Hill is hilarious. One of my favorites. The parody of American's is funny.
> 
> Make a thread to see if people think American or British comedy is better?



South park is an exception really.
Rick & morty, Regular show and other new animated shows... just no.


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 25, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> South park is an exception really.
> Rick & morty, Regular show and other new animated shows... just no.


What about Bojack?


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 25, 2018)

DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE said:


> What about Bojack?



Whilst it would make a killer show to seriously irritate the fuck out of me boyfriend, no.
A show about a furry horse, no ty.

In all honesty, I had to google what it was.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jul 25, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> In all honesty, I had to google what it was.



I don't know if/what you've actually seen, but don't judge a book by it's cover with this show. It's not what it seems.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 25, 2018)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> I don't know if/what you've actually seen, but don't judge a book by it's cover with this show. It's not what it seems.



I normally don't but no, I don't feel like watching it.
It didn't grasp me nor do I like the animation style.

Also, that horseman is irking me.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jul 25, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I normally don't but no, I don't feel like watching it.
> It didn't grasp me nor do I like the animation style.
> 
> Also, that horseman is irking me.


Alright, understandable. If you do ever watch it though skip the early episodes, because they are the reason most people never bothered with this show.


----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> Seriously, I get this shit everywhere. Especially on Nickelodeon. "I have to pee." BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!!! Someone gets hit in the head, BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!!! Fucking hilarious.


Nickelodeon programming is aimed at tweens and early teens, and they find different things funny. 



VinsCool said:


> Without them, shows become awkward and cringeworthy.
> 
> Typical example.
> *snip*


That show is awkward and cringeworthy with the laugh track too. 

In the interest of fairness, when you remove the laugh track from a sitcom you should remove the whole section of the video where they're waiting for the audience to stop laughing, not just mute the laugh track, because it skews the perception. Try muting the audience on a stand-up comedian's live show and leaving it like that, it would be awkward as fuck. He says something and then he just stands there and stares into the middle distance or shuffles his feet for five or more seconds in complete silence for no reason. Rinse and repeat for each joke, bonus points if the joke is accompanied by a gesture that the comedian repeats for the whole duration. You can't remove the audience from a medium that builds on audience interaction (even if it's completely faked and the laughter is canned).


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 29, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Without them, shows become awkward and cringeworthy.
> 
> Typical example.



To be fair, The Big Bang Theory is super cringe and the whole world will be thankful when fake nerds will stop quoting every part of the show.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jul 29, 2018)

Veho said:


> Nickelodeon programming is aimed at tweens and early teens, and they find different things funny.


I don't think anyone on earth finds pee funny


----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> I don't think anyone on earth finds pee funny


It depends on the context.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jul 29, 2018)

Veho said:


> It depends on the context.


Announcing that you have to pee = not funny
BUT
Using pee as a weapon = funny


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> Announcing that you have to pee = not funny


Announcing that you have to pee in a situation where leaving to use the toilet/handy bush is impossible (or at least an incredible inconvenience for you and/or others) is a staple of comedy. 

​


----------



## Jayro (Jul 30, 2018)

Just remember, most laugh tracks were recorded in the 50's, and simply re-used ever since. So most, of not all of those people..... are dead. (There's a certain satisfaction you can get from that I guess...)


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2018)

Jayro said:


> Just remember, most laugh tracks were recorded in the 50's, and simply re-used ever since. So most, of not all of those people..... are dead. (There's a certain satisfaction you can get from that I guess...)


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jul 30, 2018)

Veho said:


> Announcing that you have to pee in a situation where leaving to use the toilet/handy bush is impossible (or at least an incredible inconvenience for you and/or others) is a staple of comedy.
> 
> ​



Yeah sorta



how did this thread go from laugh tracks to arguing about piss.


----------

